# British tortoise owners



## Fredandwilma (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi where are you all. Seems mainly Americans on here Like to read some British stories


----------



## wellington (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello and Welcome. I'm one of the Americans, but want too welcome you and let you know there are some British members, so hold on, they hopefully will chime in soon


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the TFO from AZ,USA . Why don't you tell the Brit s what makes us good is everybody chimming in not just the USA thank you maybe they will listen to you . Good luc


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 30, 2014)

I do believe we have lots of people from UK. But we welcome you no matter where are you from.


----------



## beginner (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Ref & Wilma,

I am from London UK. Welcome to the forum.

I am not too old on the forum myself, about 2 weeks. Fantastic guys here, irrespective of location.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jan 31, 2014)

Hiya I'm from Milton Keynes (uk) and have a 5 month old hermann called Charlie. Welcome and I'm fairly new to all of this too


----------



## Kele7710 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi I'm from the UK with a 2 year old hermann called Stanley, he's a very lucky boy my dog tried to eat him  but he's on the mend now


----------



## FLINTUS (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm in Wiltshire.


----------



## Fredandwilma (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for replies. Great pics. Nice to know am not only Brit on here.


----------



## laney (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey I'm from Scotland but hoping to move down near London this year. I have 4 Russian torts


----------



## Fredandwilma (Feb 1, 2014)

I have 3 spur thighs and a rescue Herman. Am in Devon


----------



## Joanne (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello! I'm in Lancashire and I have a 3 year old Hermann tortoise named Shermann. Have a picture:


----------



## Fredandwilma (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking good Sherman


----------



## StuMac (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey. I'm Stu and me and my Hermanns Peaches are up in Aberdeen. Lovely weather to have them outside, eh? NOT!!



Welcome!


----------



## Fredandwilma (Feb 3, 2014)

Hope he is enjoying the sun lol


----------



## StuMac (Feb 4, 2014)

Wonderful!! Not been outside since October, I think. But got UV and calcium powder to keep up her intake. Plus she gets out to wander round living room and dining room once kids are in bed. So she gets free roam of the place!!


----------



## kezilulu (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi from me and my Russian, Sheldon from Manchester lol
xXx


----------



## JDM4 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi, me and my Russian (named Wembley) from Warrington, near Manchester.
Wembs as we call her will be 11 this year in August. She is named after the stadium


----------



## rakoczigabi (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello. I'm from Basingstoke, Hampshire and getting my little Herman today  will upload a picture later on. 
Gabriella x


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 1, 2014)

Yay do!
xXx


----------



## rakoczigabi (Mar 1, 2014)

She's Pebble , 7 months old tiny Herman. Weight 20g  she's enjoying her first bath both us [TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][SWIMMER]




Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Kele7710 (Mar 1, 2014)

rakoczigabi said:


> She's Pebble , 7 months old tiny Herman. Weight 20g  she's enjoying her first bath both us [TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][SWIMMER]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortForum



What a cutie [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[TURTLE]


----------



## rakoczigabi (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you  



Kele7710 said:


> rakoczigabi said:
> 
> 
> > She's Pebble , 7 months old tiny Herman. Weight 20g  she's enjoying her first bath both us [TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE][SWIMMER]
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 3, 2014)

Awwww teeny tiny! I'd be afraid that I'd break her she's so small lol
How are you both getting along?
xXx


----------



## macky9326 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey welcome to the forum!

I'm Scott (from Scotland) and honestly it doesn't Matter on here where people are from there all brilliant and helpful, however it's nice to have members from our climate so they can understand the weather and plants etc, me and Toby will try our best to guide you!



Well mainly me. Toby's a bit lazy...


----------



## rakoczigabi (Mar 4, 2014)

macky9326 said:


> Hey welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm Scott (from Scotland) and honestly it doesn't Matter on here where people are from there all brilliant and helpful, however it's nice to have members from our climate so they can understand the weather and plants etc, me and Toby will try our best to guide you!
> 
> Well mainly me. Toby's a bit lazy...




He's beautiful. I love his shell  how old is he ? 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## macky9326 (Mar 4, 2014)

rakoczigabi said:


> macky9326 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey welcome to the forum!
> ...



Thanks!

Pebble is just adorable but I would be scared to handle her because he is so small!

Wee Toby is gonna be 4 this summer but I've only had him since November, a family friend had a very passive female Russian, and thought it would be a good idea to get a male, but Toby was too aggressive and constantly attacked her, and the poor little man was gonna get given to the SPCA, I had never had a tortoise but I couldn't bear the thought of him going somewhere where he would be forgotten or not cared about so I took the responsibility and took him on!


----------



## ziggythetort (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey, I'm from Scotland and this is ziggy, he's 2/3 years old. We're pretty new here but loving all the info and tort stories!


----------



## fran (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all, my name is fran from North Yorkshire and I have recently become the proud guardian of a 3 yr old hermann tortoise called Patrick


----------



## sarniacherie (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,Im Maggie and I am originally from the Channel Islands but now live in Manchester.I have a recently inherited a four year old Hermann(she is a girl,called Hermione)she is such a cutie.Have had probs though,so many contradictions in what she can eat.Anyone who lives in my area will know the big petshop near the Appollo on Stockport road.All of their torts are fed on mixed peppers but apparently that is bad for my girl.Totally confused,before me,she was fed on tomatoes and lettuce(also bad for her) the only consolation is that she has made it this far eating the wrong stuff but now I want to get it right for her.Anyway,hi to all the Brits and their torts.Maggie


----------



## Natalie Jean (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Brits and welcome all! Pleased to introduce Noah my 1yrold female hermanns... We live in rainy old Cornwall


----------



## Kele7710 (Mar 24, 2014)

Natalie Jean said:


> Hi Brits and welcome all! Pleased to introduce Noah my 1yrold female hermanns... We live in rainy old Cornwall



Gorgeous tort [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸ lucky you I love cornwall  me and my Hermanns Stanley from Dorset


----------



## sbwalker5 (Mar 25, 2014)

As I think someone mentioned previously, great info on this forum regardless of location, but sometimes it's nice to hear first-hand experience from people who have their tortoises in a similar climate/environment.

Also, sometimes the products abailable for enclosures/substrates/food etc are location specific.

I'm from South Yorkshire, recent owner of Douglas - currently 8 month old Marginated tortoise


----------



## Natalie Jean (Apr 25, 2014)

Evening all, hoping to get some feedback from some UK owners here.... I am heading out tomorrow to purchase soil for growing this years seeds in. Any recommendations of the type/ brand of soil I should use for my little hermanns? I know that you want it with no pesticides etc in but any specific brands names to be looking out for? Thanks  x


----------



## MichaelNguyen7396 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello Fred and Wilma! Ibera Greek tortoise, 3 1/2 years old, 5inches long and 3 inches wide. Currently in Derbyshire!


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Apr 26, 2014)

Natalie Jean said:


> Evening all, hoping to get some feedback from some UK owners here.... I am heading out tomorrow to purchase soil for growing this years seeds in. Any recommendations of the type/ brand of soil I should use for my little hermanns? I know that you want it with no pesticides etc in but any specific brands names to be looking out for? Thanks  x



I use this
http://www.creativegardenideas.co.uk/levington-organic-blend-top-soil-20ltr

but I buy it on eBay as it's usually cheaper. 
You can find quite a range at B & Q though. Where are you in the UK?


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 3, 2014)

Im from Plymouth so sadly my torts dont get to go out alot as it rains....alot! But they do love it when it is sunny!


----------



## muu (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi I'm Loki and I live in Kirkcaldy Scotland. I'm a Redfoot so I don't get to go outside much as it's just not warm enough here. But I do spend a lot of time playing round the house with my mum. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 3, 2014)

muu said:


> View attachment 90121
> 
> Hi I'm Loki and I live in Kirkcaldy Scotland. I'm a Redfoot so I don't get to go outside much as it's just not warm enough here. But I do spend a lot of time playing round the house with my mum. Nice to meet you all.


Loki you are completely stunning!


----------



## tryme (Aug 3, 2014)

Im from london but havent aquired my tort yet! Dont feel like ive learned enough yet to buy one


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 3, 2014)

tryme said:


> Im from london but havent aquired my tort yet! Dont feel like ive learned enough yet to buy one


Make sure you learn as much about the tort as possible before getting you lil friend


----------



## tryme (Aug 3, 2014)

Thats definitely the plan!


----------



## muu (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you very much Reptilelove. My mum has learnt a huge amount off this forum and has helped her look after me the way I expect to be looked after. However my natural good looks also help.


----------



## jeffjeff (Aug 4, 2014)

i'm in west cumbria. this is sparky my young Russian.


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 4, 2014)

muu said:


> Thank you very much Reptilelove. My mum has learnt a huge amount off this forum and has helped her look after me the way I expect to be looked after. However my natural good looks also help.


Ahh i have learnt much too, its a great forum and ahahaha yes they do


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 4, 2014)

jeffjeff said:


> i'm in west cumbria. this is sparky my young Russian.
> View attachment 90254


Hello Sparky! You are a pretty tort also! So many beautiful torts!


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Aug 4, 2014)

There are quite a few us Brits here actually. I am from Suffolk in the UK. Hello!


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 4, 2014)

ditzyangeluk said:


> There are quite a few us Brits here actually. I am from Suffolk in the UK. Hello!


Hello! I know, I was quiet surprised!


----------



## Kitkat1989 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi I'm from Newcastle! This is my 2 year old hermann Walter


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 4, 2014)

Kitkat1989 said:


> Hi I'm from Newcastle! This is my 2 year old hermann Walter
> View attachment 90346


Ahh hello! I remeber when my hermanns were that age! "He" is looking beautiful!


----------



## Kitkat1989 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeh the 'he' is still debatable!!!!!


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 4, 2014)

Kitkat1989 said:


> Yeh the 'he' is still debatable!!!!!


Haha! Too young to tell yet!


----------



## Kitkat1989 (Aug 4, 2014)

Defo, just have to wait and see!


----------



## Wanda (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi I'm from Sunny Kent (well at the moment) and I have a rapidly increasing group of horsfields


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 4, 2014)

Wanda said:


> Hi I'm from Sunny Kent (well at the moment) and I have a rapidly increasing group of horsfields


Hello! How many horse fields do you own at the mo?


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2014)

Quite a few at the moment. 6 adults and 6 hatchlings with another 3 eggs incubating. As you can imagine I have enclosures all over the place!


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Wanda said:


> Quite a few at the moment. 6 adults and 6 hatchlings with another 3 eggs incubating. As you can imagine I have enclosures all over the place!


Hahah! My heaven!


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2014)

Reptilelove said:


> Hahah! My heaven!


Yes but the downside is that I find it hard to let my babies go. I could never be a proper breeder!


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Wanda said:


> Yes but the downside is that I find it hard to let my babies go. I could never be a proper breeder!


Yeah,I could never do it! I don't even think I could work in a pet store as I would probably get attached to something!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2014)

This is way off topic, but I think its a good place to ask this question. I used to go onto the Shelled Warriors Forum about once a week just to gain a little insight into how tortoises are kept in the UK. For the past little while I haven't been able to find it. Has it been dis-banded?


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> This is way off topic, but I think its a good place to ask this question. I used to go onto the Shelled Warriors Forum about once a week just to gain a little insight into how tortoises are kept in the UK. For the past little while I haven't been able to find it. Has it been dis-banded?


Sorry I would have no idea! This is the only forum if been on, I hope someone else knows though!


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2014)

I was a member there too. Apparently the site was attacked by some technical thingy (as you can tell I am not a techie !) and they are now looking for a new host. 

I hope it is back soon because although I like this site and it has loads of info and nice peeps here, you can never have too many places to browse. If I hear any more would you like me to message you, Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, please do. It's good to know it was just a virus, and not that they're gone for good. I'll keep trying to find them.


----------



## Sarah Winchester (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm from UK in sunny Cornwall, I have a Leopard Tortoise who is approx between 12 and 18 months I have had her for 12 days now and she is my first tortoise and I love her to bits


----------



## FLINTUS (Aug 9, 2014)

@Yvonne G , @ditzyangeluk , @Merlin M , @Wanda , 
Sure there are more who are interested but those are the ones on here who come to mind that use Shelled Warriors. Just to let you know, it's back up:
http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Aug 9, 2014)

Ta much Flintus - back to regualr viewing!


----------



## Wanda (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks ever so much Flintus


----------



## Natalie Jean (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi all, I'm in the Uk (Cornwall) and have a Hermanns tort called Noah who will be two this November! After much consideration and research I'm seriously considering hibernating 'her' this winter. After a suggestion in one of my posts from another member, I think it would be great if theres anyone out there (who has hibernated their young tort in a similar climate before),who wouldn't mind being a kind of mentor via here/ email etc. Someone who can share a few tips and tricks that are tried and tested- we all know how conflicting advice on the net can be! Thanks in advance, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 11, 2014)

Natalie Jean said:


> Hi all, I'm in the Uk (Cornwall) and have a Hermanns tort called Noah who will be two this November! After much consideration and research I'm seriously considering hibernating 'her' this winter. After a suggestion in one of my posts from another member, I think it would be great if theres anyone out there (who has hibernated their young tort in a similar climate before),who wouldn't mind being a kind of mentor via here/ email etc. Someone who can share a few tips and tricks that are tried and tested- we all know how conflicting advice on the net can be! Thanks in advance, it would be greatly appreciated!


 Hi! Im in plymouth and have 2 Hermanns that will be 4 next month. I have never hibernated mine and im not going to. However i know its good for when theyre young not to hibernate them as it allowes them to grow.


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Aug 11, 2014)

Reptilelove said:


> Hi! Im in plymouth and have 2 Hermanns that will be 4 next month. I have never hibernated mine and im not going to. However i know its good for when theyre young not to hibernate them as it allowes them to grow.



You say you have never hibernated yours and you aren't going to? I have read a couple of things;
(1) With Hermanns, they do their own thing and ibernate anyway - how do you stop this?
(2) If you don't hibernate, they grow too quick and possibly pyramid as they aren't 'meant' to be fed 365 days a year

I just wondered how you get around these points as I don't want to hibernate my two Hermanns either


----------



## FLINTUS (Aug 11, 2014)

Reptilelove said:


> Hi! Im in plymouth and have 2 Hermanns that will be 4 next month. I have never hibernated mine and im not going to. However i know its good for when theyre young not to hibernate them as it allowes them to grow.


I'm afraid this is poor advice. It's 'good' for them to hibernate from their first winter, as this is what they do in the wild, and as @ditzyangeluk said, it will lead to too fast growth otherwise. Not to mention completely messing up their sense of seasons.


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 12, 2014)

ditzyangeluk said:


> You say you have never hibernated yours and you aren't going to? I have read a couple of things;
> (1) With Hermanns, they do their own thing and ibernate anyway - how do you stop this?
> (2) If you don't hibernate, they grow too quick and possibly pyramid as they aren't 'meant' to be fed 365 days a year
> 
> I just wondered how you get around these points as I don't want to hibernate my two Hermanns either


Im not too sure yet either as i way always told that not hibernating them when they are younger gives them growing time but i completely understand the pyramiding side to it. However, everyone makes mistakes with their first torts and its not common for their first torts to be bumpy. However, hibernating is what a tortoise does as a result in the fall of temperature and is their way of dealing with it so i suppose that if you keep the temperature the same all year round then they wont feel the need to hibernate. @FLINTUS i completely understnad what your saying, i was rushing when i posted that.


----------



## OurTommy (Aug 15, 2014)

Are there any owners in Manchester that do tortoise sitting or look after other peoples during holidays?

We used to take ours to a pet shop but he hadn't been seen to properly when we last went to pick him up 


Thanks


----------



## essexabbie (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi I am in Gateshead UK and have a baby red foot called Scarlett


----------



## margykid (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi. I am from the UK. I am a child and have loved tortoises since I was 7 I am getting a baby marginated next week.  I live in London and hopefully some ti,e in the future I will have my own little brood.


----------



## Kimm91 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm in Scotland and here is my 2 year old hermann Robin




Kimm


----------



## Seaan (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello, this is my very first post but I thought it was appropriate to put it in here because I live in Scotland. I don't have a tortoise of my own yet but have been doing a lot of research in anticipation of getting one! Nice to hear from people nearby!


----------



## FLINTUS (Sep 13, 2014)

Shelled Warriors is back btw, again...


----------



## tryme (Sep 14, 2014)

Sarah Winchester said:


> I'm from UK in sunny Cornwall, I have a Leopard Tortoise who is approx between 12 and 18 months I have had her for 12 days now and she is my first tortoise and I love her to bits
> View attachment 90506


Hi where did you get your beatiful leopard tort?


----------



## Sarah Winchester (Sep 15, 2014)

tryme said:


> Hi where did you get your beatiful leopard tort?


I got my beautiful leopard tortoise from the ark pet centre in Plymouth town centre


----------



## jammy237 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi I'm also in England and these beauts are Nellie, Timothy and AJ.


Jammy.


----------



## Sarah Winchester (Sep 15, 2014)

Aww they are adoreable


----------



## Smartie123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi I'm down on the south coast! This is donny, in this picture he had just discovered climbing!


----------



## HotdogKnight (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice to know this thread hasn't died! I'm down in Southampton (originally from Wiltshire), I've been browsing this site for weeks gaining information and should be getting my first Tort (Russian) in January 

These photos make me so excited for my new friend!!


----------



## TerryTerrapin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi from Ireland! (Close enough, right?)


----------



## GraceR (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey I'm from Worcester had Russian tortoise nearly a month. Still a baby About 4 months old.


----------



## jadesaliba (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm from England and here's Freddie ☺

have done all my research about keeping a Russian tortoise but if anyone has any useful tips please feel free to let me know!


----------



## AlbusB (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi I'm from hertfordshire and I have just brought my first Russian tortoise Albus. The shop said he was 9 months but the vet thought he was much younger. I love him so much he's adorable can't stop watching him! He was poorly when we got him but he is having his second antibiotic injection tomorrow and he's picking up fast,


----------



## HotdogKnight (Dec 5, 2014)

How well are you guys finding vets that cater for exotic/reptiles? Are they easy to come by?


----------



## AlbusB (Dec 5, 2014)

I've had to take Albus to the vet already and I looked for an exotic vet, there are a few but they seem to have limited hours. Mine only does Monday's and Thursday's for example


----------



## HotdogKnight (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh ok, I'll have to look around. I assume prices vary too.

Also your little guy is adorable, not sure what the shop were on about though, he doesn't look older than 5-6 months at least.


----------



## AlbusB (Dec 6, 2014)

HotdogKnight said:


> Oh ok, I'll have to look around. I assume prices vary too.
> 
> Also your little guy is adorable, not sure what the shop were on about though, he doesn't look older than 5-6 months at least.



That's what the vet said! They were pretty awful in general really. Wrong substrate poorly little guy... Would not recommend them. 

I paid £35 and I was in there for at least 30 mins and she gave us tonnes of advice so was worth it.


----------



## johnandjade (Dec 6, 2014)

hi from bonnie scotland, anyone that could recommend a vet in Glasgow area? 

nothing wrong with the wee guy, just looking for a specialist to check him over and have should illness happen.


----------



## jadesaliba (Dec 6, 2014)

AlbusB said:


> Hi I'm from hertfordshire and I have just brought my first Russian tortoise Albus. The shop said he was 9 months but the vet thought he was much younger. I love him so much he's adorable can't stop watching him! He was poorly when we got him but he is having his second antibiotic injection tomorrow and he's picking up fast,
> View attachment 108234



Hey there  I'm from Enfield so not too far from you, what vet is it that you go to? I don't know any near me


----------



## AlbusB (Dec 6, 2014)

jadesaliba said:


> Hey there  I'm from Enfield so not too far from you, what vet is it that you go to? I don't know any near me



Hi  It's called nine lives and it's in redbourn, the exotic vet is called Emily


----------



## HotdogKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

AlbusB said:


> That's what the vet said! They were pretty awful in general really. Wrong substrate poorly little guy... Would not recommend them.
> 
> I paid £35 and I was in there for at least 30 mins and she gave us tonnes of advice so was worth it.



Oh wow that's really not bad then!

The place I'm planning to get my tort from has them all in glass vivs, I remember last summer pointing out how funny it was that one was just walking into the glass without stopping. Since learning more and realising that stresses them out it makes me want to hurry up and save them.


----------



## AlbusB (Dec 6, 2014)

Where are you planning on getting him? I got my little guy from a shop from wrigglies... If I get another one I will not be getting from a shop again... Although I do feel like I rescued him.

Does any one know if his is ok as substrate:http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/tortoise-terrain-10-litre

We have this right now, but we haven't wet it down at all... He seems quite happy though


----------



## HotdogKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Porton Pets in Salisbury, sort of like an individually run Pets at Home. There's a reptile place here in Southampton but I'm not sure what it's like as I've never been. 

It looks ok? Is it similar to soil, coir or bark? I've learnt that all are fine although bark/sand can get in their eyes or get eaten.


----------



## AlbusB (Dec 6, 2014)

HotdogKnight said:


> Porton Pets in Salisbury, sort of like an individually run Pets at Home. There's a reptile place here in Southampton but I'm not sure what it's like as I've never been.
> 
> It looks ok? Is it similar to soil, coir or bark? I've learnt that all are fine although bark/sand can get in their eyes or get eaten.



It has got quite a lot of sand in it but i think it's a 50/50 soil sand. Worried it might be a bit dry? 

Sorry to ask so many questions. What's the ideal temp for the cool and warm sides of the table? Can't stop worrying I'm gonna do something to make him worse..

Thought I'd read a lot before I got him but now so many questions!!




This is my tank setup at the moment


----------



## HotdogKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

I think that's fine, 50/50 is recommended a lot. Apparently it's supposed to be damp to the touch, so maybe get a little spray bottle to keep the top moist; it also helps to keep the humidity up which is important when they're young.

I keep getting confused on temperatures, especially as US use Fahrenheit, I know basking is supposed to be around 20-30*C maybe higher if your bulb is warmer, cooler I think can be around 10*C (although I'm more confident with basking than cool areas) 

I love your setup, I've never seen blue cuttlebone before!


----------



## leigti (Dec 6, 2014)

Very cute little tortoise. We usually recommend no sand because it may cause impaction if it gets on the food and they eat it. soil, coconut coir or cypress mulch is easier to keep moisture in.


----------



## AlbusB (Dec 6, 2014)

HotdogKnight said:


> I think that's fine, 50/50 is recommended a lot. Apparently it's supposed to be damp to the touch, so maybe get a little spray bottle to keep the top moist; it also helps to keep the humidity up which is important when they're young.
> 
> I keep getting confused on temperatures, especially as US use Fahrenheit, I know basking is supposed to be around 20-30*C maybe higher if your bulb is warmer, cooler I think can be around 10*C (although I'm more confident with basking than cool areas)
> 
> I love your setup, I've never seen blue cuttlebone before!




I think it's flavoured stuff, came with the set up. 

Fahrenheit confused me too, but I think the temp is about right.

Think I'm driving my other half mad with my worrying and going on here lol


----------



## AlbusB (Dec 6, 2014)

leigti said:


> Very cute little tortoise. We usually recommend no sand because it may cause impaction if it gets on the food and they eat it. soil, coconut coir or cypress mulch is easier to keep moisture in.



Thank you  I couldn't find coconut coir anywhere today and no soil without added stuff!


----------



## HotdogKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

AlbusB said:


> Thank you  I couldn't find coconut coir anywhere today and no soil without added stuff!



I haven't had a proper look yet but I seem to have noticed that coir is much harder to come across in the UK other than online. I was considering just going to Homebase and getting a bag of top soil, but I have to make sure it's organic and I don't know whether they treat it with anything.


----------



## tillybuddha (Dec 17, 2014)

This is Bud my one year old ibera spur thighed, we live in Manchester, and I love 'him' to bits! I've had him for a week now and I am still worrying about doing everything right


----------



## Smartie123 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi guys

I got donny from the reptile shop in southampton and their great, very friendly and knowledgeable. I am always popping in for advise and their really good at putting my concerns to rest. 
I keep donny in a dog bed, it sounds weird but the tort tables of similar sizes were very expensive and the dip in the front of the bed makes it easy for me to watch him. 
It is open so keeping the moisture in is a constant battle and I spray it down every day. At the moment I'm using a sand/soil mix which he seems to like but have tried coco coir ( very messy) and a sawdust type substrate not sure what it's called though but this is the best so far. 
I have a local vet where I live and although he is not a reptile specialist he is a tort owner and has had one for years so he has been great. I think the closet specialist reptile vet is in Salisbury though.

Here are a couple of picks of Donny during his xmas card photo shoot! Yes I said it! Xmas cards lol!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2014)

LOL! A Brussels sprouts tree. Cute and very inventive.


----------



## HotdogKnight (Dec 21, 2014)

Smartie, he's so cute! I'm also around the Southampton area and was considering getting my tort from the reptile shop, yet have never been there. How would you recommend it? Also where is the vet you are going to as I'm also having trouble locating an exotic specialist!


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 21, 2014)

HotdogKnight said:


> Smartie, he's so cute! I'm also around the Southampton area and was considering getting my tort from the reptile shop, yet have never been there. How would you recommend it? Also where is the vet you are going to as I'm also having trouble locating an exotic specialist!


I would personally go to a breeder-cheaper, and probably a healthier tortoise.


----------



## HotdogKnight (Dec 21, 2014)

FLINTUS said:


> I would personally go to a breeder-cheaper, and probably a healthier tortoise.



I've heard that, I keep reading up on the differences between Captive and Wild bred torts, there just doesn't seem to be any hatchlings/youngens around my area atm. North London is the closest I've found and even then a few people I've contacted are reluctant to give them up without first inspecting my home (which I understand but is a very long trip for everyone)


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/111784650/hermanns-hatchlings-2014.html or you could use a courier.


----------



## rach.sxo (Dec 21, 2014)

I live in Wolverhampton and got my first tortoise two days ago.
I've got a hermans called Norman. I love him!!!


----------



## Smartie123 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi hotdogknight

I found the reptile shop really good, like I say they guys all new their stuff and Donny was health and happy when I got him. I had been to lots of different reptile shops but the southampton centre in bittern was definitely the best. The vet I take Donny to for general check ups is the harrier vet in Hamble. Like I say he's not a reptile specialist but as a owner who breeds from his torts I am happy he knows what he was talking about. Although if Donny got sick I would probably take him to the specialist in Salisbury, I can't remember what there called but you can find them on the web. 

I also find the reptile centre very reasonably priced for kit, I regularly price check against the range which is just down the road from the reptile centre and on line and their often the cheapest. The other day I bought a two sensor digital thermometer for less than £10 and it works very well.


----------



## AlbusB (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone know of any UK breeders of horsefield or hermans tortoises? Really missing having a tort after my little one passed but don't want the pet shop horror I had last time??


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 2, 2015)

Where in the UK are you?


----------



## AlbusB (Jan 2, 2015)

katfinlou said:


> Where in the UK are you?




Hertfordshire, willing to travel a reasonable distance though if it means a healthy happy little one


----------



## 4chester (Jan 2, 2015)

There is a tort guy in Wiltshire with young Hermann's, Horsfields and Spur Thighs. If that's any good let me know and I will get you his details 

Mark


----------



## AlbusB (Jan 2, 2015)

4chester said:


> There is a tort guy in Wiltshire with young Hermann's, Horsfields and Spur Thighs. If that's any good let me know and I will get you his details
> 
> Mark



Think that might be to far for my other half, he didn't sound pleased with the suggestion. Thank you though


----------



## 4chester (Jan 2, 2015)

No worries - but unless your re-homing try to buy from a breeder or someone who will help support you through the first few months


----------



## HotdogKnight (Jan 2, 2015)

4chester said:


> There is a tort guy in Wiltshire with young Hermann's, Horsfields and Spur Thighs. If that's any good let me know and I will get you his details
> 
> Mark



I'm looking around the Wiltshire area, is it a private breeder?


----------



## FLINTUS (Jan 3, 2015)

@4chester , is that Gordon?


----------



## 4chester (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah it's Gordon aka Turnip. He is a private breeder. He is happy to talk on the phone and subject to distance will meet you half way. I come down from newcastle and he normally meets me around Derby / Burton on Trent area.


----------



## AlbusB (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone know what this is and if it's edible for torts?



Loads near me but don't want to pick it if it's not obviously


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 14, 2015)

Just found this thread! I'm in the UK (Wales). Hi everyone


----------



## HotdogKnight (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi, pleased to meet you. I have a Leopard called Lola near Newport in South Wales UK and new to tort keeping, but this forum is invaluable and I learn something new every time I log in. You will soon wonder how you would manage without it!


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 24, 2015)

I am already wondering how I would manage without these boards. I've learnt so much already!


----------



## HotdogKnight (Jan 24, 2015)

They are good  I'm getting my RT next sunday and im so glad I've been able to learn everything on here first


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh how exciting!


----------



## Sophie and Darwin (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi everyone  just found this thread  I'm from Kingswinford UK and I have a redfooted tortoise called Darwin xx


----------



## HotdogKnight (Feb 10, 2015)

Sophie and Darwin said:


> Hi everyone  just found this thread  I'm from Kingswinford UK and I have a redfooted tortoise called Darwin xx



I had to Google where that is (my geography is awful) but welcome! Us UK lot need to stick together..


----------



## Sophie and Darwin (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah its only small  haha yeah definitely x


----------



## rach.sxo (Feb 26, 2015)

Sophie and Darwin said:


> Hi everyone  just found this thread  I'm from Kingswinford UK and I have a redfooted tortoise called Darwin xx


Ahh welcome! I live just down the road in Wombourne! 
Beautiful tortoise you have


----------



## Sophie and Darwin (Feb 27, 2015)

rach.sxo said:


> Ahh welcome! I live just down the road in Wombourne!
> Beautiful tortoise you have


Awh wow! Not met anyone so close on here till now  thanks yours a a beaut xx


----------



## rach.sxo (Mar 1, 2015)

Sophie and Darwin said:


> Awh wow! Not met anyone so close on here till now  thanks yours a a beaut xx


Same here most people are miles away or a different country haha. Thank you, yours is lovely. How old is yours? X


----------



## AlbusB (Mar 6, 2015)

Ahh can't work out how to start a new topic lol. My little guy Herbert had to be worked the other day, and he was passing worms but not huge amounts. I bathed him today and noticed ALOT more... Is this normal.. Or will he need to go back to the vets???


----------



## kittywynne (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello, I'm a newby on here....how exciting to find you all!
I live on a farm in Anglesey, North Wales. I have two Hermans tortoises, they are both 15 
Years old and have just come out of hibernation two weeks ago after being in their fridge 
( first time). Currently indoors, they move out into their greenhouse and flower bed as soon as it's warmer!
Will try and work out how to post a photo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 7, 2015)

I sort of count for this thread as I'm from Somerset, but Tidgy is 100% Moroccan, born and bred and I can never return to the UK and leave her behind. So, I am forced to live in this beautiful, hot, dry, cheap country where my baby eats her natural diet and has all the sunlight she needs, (usually- we had a really bad winter this year, nearly 2 months of rain and temps dropping to 5 centigrade at night on occasion and 15 in the day. Awful. Never mind) Eight months of summer now before autumn arrives. Oh, I so miss England. Don't think Tidgy would like it too much though.


----------



## FLINTUS (Mar 8, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I sort of count for this thread as I'm from Somerset, but Tidgy is 100% Moroccan, born and bred and I can never return to the UK and leave her behind. So, I am forced to live in this beautiful, hot, dry, cheap country where my baby eats her natural diet and has all the sunlight she needs, (usually- we had a really bad winter this year, nearly 2 months of rain and temps dropping to 5 centigrade at night on occasion and 15 in the day. Awful. Never mind) Eight months of summer now before autumn arrives. Oh, I so miss England. Don't think Tidgy would like it too much though.


Interesting choice of country to move to-any particular reason/need? It's meant to be a lovely country, although I haven't personally been. Do you live in a city or rurally there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 8, 2015)

England is cold, wet, expensive, overly bureaucratic, politically correct and I've been there, done it and bought the t-shirt. I loved it.
Morocco is hot, dry, cheap, corrupt, shockingly not politically correct and new, vibrant and exciting, even after 10 years. I love it.
Miss the Marmite, but not much else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 8, 2015)

FLINTUS said:


> Interesting choice of country to move to-any particular reason/need? It's meant to be a lovely country, although I haven't personally been. Do you live in a city or rurally there?


I live in the ancient medina of Fes, a city with 9,600 streets about 10 of which are wide enough for cars. I get my rubbish taken away every morning( not once a week) by donkey and pay ten quid a year council tax. What's not to like? also see above for the rest of your answer.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a horsfield tort, and am from rainy South Wales!


----------



## X TORTOISE---MAD X (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all I'm from Essex! And I have two Burmese Browns


----------



## laney (Mar 11, 2015)

X TORTOISE---MAD X said:


> Hi all I'm from Essex! And I have two Burmese Browns


 What part of essex? I'm from basildon


----------



## X TORTOISE---MAD X (Mar 13, 2015)

laney said:


> What part of essex? I'm from basildon


Hi I'm in Dagenham so not too far from you


----------



## Thirstyscott (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi I'm from north west I have a lovely marginated tort nearly five years old called khaleesi. I've had her about a month. I did have a spur thigh but she met a tragic end. I was devastated but can honestly say getting another was the best thing I could have done.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 1, 2015)

Such a beauty


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 1, 2015)

Thirstyscott said:


> Hi I'm from north west I have a lovely marginated tort nearly five years old called khaleesi. I've had her about a month. I did have a spur thigh but she met a tragic end. I was devastated but can honestly say getting another was the best thing I could have done.
> View attachment 132225


I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your spur thigh, it must have been devastating for you. As it was a tragic end I assume it was an accident rather than illness (apologies of I am wrong) and I hope Khaleesi will benefit from your sad experience and have a long and healthy life.


----------



## Thirstyscott (Jun 2, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your spur thigh, it must have been devastating for you. As it was a tragic end I assume it was an accident rather than illness (apologies of I am wrong) and I hope Khaleesi will benefit from your sad experience and have a long and healthy life.


Hi lyn w sorry so long to get back to you. I lost omari by her eating little petals off a pieris flame plant. I took her from her safe enclosure to show my neighbours little boy who adored her. As I was talking to his parent little omari had ate a couple of the little petals. I did not know these were highly toxic sadly the next morning omari took a turn for the worse. I took her to a emergency vets with the thought of poisoning. The following morning she had died. I was devasted. It was my wife who said I had everything in place to give a tortoise a lovely home and I must get another. This is what I've done with khaleesi. It has been a emotional time but I hope with help from people on here and my willingness to research and keep learning this tragedy Won't happen again. Thanks for your kind words also.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 2, 2015)

Thirstyscott said:


> Hi lyn w sorry so long to get back to you. I lost omari by her eating little petals off a pieris flame plant. I took her from her safe enclosure to show my neighbours little boy who adored her. As I was talking to his parent little omari had ate a couple of the little petals. I did not know these were highly toxic sadly the next morning omari took a turn for the worse. I took her to a emergency vets with the thought of poisoning. The following morning she had died. I was devasted. It was my wife who said I had everything in place to give a tortoise a lovely home and I must get another. This is what I've done with khaleesi. It has been a emotional time but I hope with help from people on here and my willingness to research and keep learning this tragedy Won't happen again. Thanks for your kind words also.


 That is so sad Scott, and a lesson to us all because it is so easily done. I am still trying to ID plants in my garden and work out what is safe or not. That must have been awful for you but glad you are able to give another little tort a good home.


----------



## Thirstyscott (Jun 2, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> That is so sad Scott, and a lesson to us all because it is so easily done. I am still trying to ID plants in my garden and work out what is safe or not. That must have been awful for you but glad you are able to give another little tort a good home.


Thank you. Apparently there are a few different types of this plant but the ones with the flowers on are the most toxic. I think nearly every garden near me has them. She won't be going there again.


----------



## donbv3 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm from Manchester. Does anyone know of any Hermann breeders around Manchester? I am very new to tortoises n doing lots of research before buying one as so much more to keep g them happy and healthy than i was lead to believe by the pet shop. Thanks


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, Donvb3 welcome to the forum. You are so sensible researching first, I had no idea what was involved looking after torts until I was adopted by one last summer. Who'd have thought little tihngs such as they are would need so much care, space and money!!!? But you are in the right place to learn and also right about pet shops too. They are there to make money and will sell you all sorts of stuff that isn't necessarily needed or safe - such as coil bulbs and wrong substrate etc

I am in South Wales so don't know of any breeders but  @Anyfoot is in Sheffield and he may be able to help. I've tagged him so I'm sure he'll pop in when he can to let you know.

Do you want a new baby or would you consider a rescue? Your local animal rehoming centre may be able to help and there's also the British Assocoiation of Tortoise Keepers (BATK) they are based in Leamington Spa but have foster homes all over the place I believe. You may also have a local tortoise group who you could contact for breeders. They all may be able to help you find a baby or older tort. If you have a vets with a herpetologist vet they may know of breeders too

Anyway hope that has given you some ideas or helped and I look forward to hearing about your new tort and don't be afraid to ask questions there are some very experienced keepers all over the world here who give great advice,


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 6, 2015)

Thirstyscott said:


> Thank you. Apparently there are a few different types of this plant but the ones with the flowers on are the most toxic. I think nearly every garden near me has them. She won't be going there again.


Hi again Scott don't know if you've already found it but www.thetortoisetable.org.uk has a great plant database for what's safe or not - meant to tell you about it last time I posted but forgot to get back to you. Hope it helps.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 6, 2015)

donbv3 said:


> I'm from Manchester. Does anyone know of any Hermann breeders around Manchester? I am very new to tortoises n doing lots of research before buying one as so much more to keep g them happy and healthy than i was lead to believe by the pet shop. Thanks


Hi donbv3. I'm not sure where the Herman's breeders are in Manchester. If you look on preloved.com or pets4homes or even gumtree. You will find everything from unwanted torts, full breeding herds and breeders. The Herman's must have registration paperwork with them so make sure you get these papers with your tort. Herman's are more of a solitary tortoise I believe. I have redfoots and seem to live in groups with no problems. If you are wanting more than 1 tort now or in the future, maybe consider redfoots. Although reds need more heat snd humidity. Just a thought. I believe you shouldn't have Herman's in pairs. Either 1 or more than 3. Love Herman's though. I love all torts. Lol.


----------



## Thirstyscott (Jun 7, 2015)

donbv3 said:


> I'm from Manchester. Does anyone know of any Hermann breeders around Manchester? I am very new to tortoises n doing lots of research before buying one as so much more to keep g them happy and healthy than i was lead to believe by the pet shop. Thanks


Go tortoise table then to garden shed chat. I've seen people wanting to re home tortoise. Hope you find what your after


----------



## Thirstyscott (Jun 7, 2015)

donbv3 said:


> I'm from Manchester. Does anyone know of any Hermann breeders around Manchester? I am very new to tortoises n doing lots of research before buying one as so much more to keep g them happy and healthy than i was lead to believe by the pet shop. Thanks


http://www.tortoise-protection-group.org.uk/site/176.asp?thissection=44 this will do it for you


----------



## donbv3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Brill thank you Thirstyscott. I will have a look. I'm happy not to have a baby tortoise Lyn W I am going to have a look round for a rescue or a tortoise in need of a new home. I still have a lot of work to do building a table and a safe enclosure in my garden but I'm hoping to have a nice tortoise home set up in the next month or so. I've been digging the garden today clearing a large area for an outdoor enclosure unfortunately it has some tree stumps n roots where I want to build it so I have some digging to do 
Thanks again for all your help it's greatly appreciated


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Jun 7, 2015)

donbv3 said:


> I'm from Manchester. Does anyone know of any Hermann breeders around Manchester? I am very new to tortoises n doing lots of research before buying one as so much more to keep g them happy and healthy than i was lead to believe by the pet shop. Thanks


Hey 
Check this page out :http://www.tortoise-protection-group.org.uk/site/176.asp?thissection=44
The tortoise protection group is a charity and have a list of UK recommended breeders. They all need to pass certain criteria before they can get added so definitely worth a look


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi everyone 
I live in Scotland just outside Edinburgh and have a Turkish ibera called beastie


----------



## Thirstyscott (Jun 8, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Hi again Scott don't know if you've already found it but www.thetortoisetable.org.uk has a great plant database for what's safe or not - meant to tell you about it last time I posted but forgot to get back to you. Hope it helps.


Thanks Lyn w. I did recently find this. Most of my plants shrubs etc have been tracked down and purchased through various garden centres. Also I do pick wild weeds and greens. Thanks again


----------



## donna torti (Jun 8, 2015)

kezilulu said:


> Yay do!
> xXx


Hi n welcome I am wakefeild West Yorkshire . Any ideas on what temps all your tortis are outside would be nice


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 12, 2015)

Thirstyscott said:


> Thanks Lyn w. I did recently find this. Most of my plants shrubs etc have been tracked down and purchased through various garden centres. Also I do pick wild weeds and greens. Thanks again


Hi Scott if the garden centre plants are new and for nibbling then make sure soil and plant aren't treated with any chemicals etc I think it s recommended you repot in sterilised or natural soil and wait a while for all traces to go. Sorry if I am stating the obvious. but its not something I thought of before I joined TFO


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 14, 2015)

A belated hello from me In Kent. Joe lives outdoors when he isn't hibernating.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 14, 2015)

donna torti said:


> Hi n welcome I am wakefeild West Yorkshire . Any ideas on what temps all your tortis are outside would be nice


Hi. I live in Kent and Joe has been an outdoor tort for getting on for 50 years. 

I reckon on him being fine outside once the temperature is a consistently around 10C by day. I pull him in at night if there's a risk of frost. Otherwise he sleeps in a cold frame packed with straw... or under the red hot poker plants... or under the lavender... or... (once the nights warm up I have no control )

He has a basking lamp in a dog kennel and I put him under that to warm up first thing in the mornings and he roams from then on when he is ready to. He rarely returns to the lamp during the day preferring a sunny spot on slate chips beneath our bird feeder. It is surprising how warm these chips get even on a grey day. Having spent half an hour or so grazing the weedy lawn, he is on the slate now at 9.30am with no sun and the air temperature at 13C.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 14, 2015)

Joe, this morning, on the slate chips I put down to stop bird seed from the feeder germinating.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 3, 2015)

*SECRET SANTA!!!* 
Come on!!!...You know you want to!! <peer pressure> <peer pressure> All the cool kids are doing it!<peer pressure>​Hello, you great group of Tortoise owners!!!
I just wanted to make sure you all knew that @Jacqui is starting up a Secret Santa this year! Apparently, it's been done before and sounds like a lot of fun. There are some UK members (as well as other international members) that are interested in playing and are hoping more people outside of the US will join in. 

Here's a link to Jacqui's Secret Santa thread in the off-topic chit chat: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/secret-santa-anyone-☃-☃-☃.130497/page-5 -pg 5 states the rules and how to get involved



*-------------------------------------------------------*
Also, members can let Jacqui know if they're willing to have a secret santa outside of their own country. You don't have to! 

I've been looking at Amazon as a possibility to ship to international members and hopefully avoid excessive international shipping costs. I tried logging into different Amazon language sites and they accepted my login.

If you're curious...
Here is a link to Amazon in the USA - http://www.amazon.com/

Here is a link to Amazon's other international websites -
http://www.amazon.com/gp/entertainment/international


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 3, 2015)

@johnandjade I found it!


----------



## johnandjade (Nov 3, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> @johnandjade I found it!




 thank you


----------



## johnandjade (Nov 3, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> @johnandjade I found it!




msg sent . willing to ship outside uk as well, heck why no you guys are worth it


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 3, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> msg sent . willing to ship outside uk as well, heck why no you guys are worth it


YESSSSS! woohoo!
I think the country-specific Amazon option does open up a few possibilities. Good luck! Let the shopping games begin!!!


----------



## johnandjade (Nov 3, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> YESSSSS! woohoo!
> I think the country-specific Amazon option does open up a few possibilities. Good luck! Let the shopping games begin!!!




already have a few things in mind, though they are silly and not personal so it may be a 2 part gift


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 3, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> already have a few things in mind, though they are silly and not personal so it may be a 2 part gift


Dang, you'll be a good gift giver. I don't have a clue! I'll have to see who I get.


----------



## johnandjade (Nov 3, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang, you'll be a good gift giver. I don't have a clue! I'll have to see who I get.




think we'll we'll get away with giving a calendar


----------



## Smartie123 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi I'm based in Southampton and have a 4 1/2 year old male Herman called Donny!


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello and welcome to TFO from another Brit


----------

